# FreeBSD update server



## jbabio (Dec 18, 2012)

For the life of me I cannot get the update server working properly. I downloaded the software from https://github.com/kubicek/freebsd-update-server and followed the direction in the documentation section. I cannot get it to work properly for 9.0-RELEASE. Has anyone successfully setup the update server for 9.0-RELEASE?


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 18, 2012)

Never used it. That's some 3 year old git repository. Why didn't you install this from ports?


----------



## jbabio (Dec 19, 2012)

is it in there?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know about the one the OP posted, it looks like something that was made for 8.0-RELEASE.

This may be a little more current:
Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server


----------



## jbabio (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I followed. As soon as you click the link to download it the link errors.


----------

